# Powercompact and T5HO



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder which is better for planted tank? Thx.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

T5HO

PCs just don't put out like T5s do


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ditto on T5-HO...better and cheaper bulb selections as well...win-win


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I have Power compact, and must agree, T5HO is the right way, I went for high output - and the newbie decision, over efficiencey ...oh well ...my SW will be T5HO I think


----------

